# Vaginal Delivery converted to C-Section



## tami1957 (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard that the physician can bill the vaginal delivery with a -53 modifier and also the C-Section?  If so can you tell me where to find the documentation to support this type of billing?  

Thanks
Tami Hustace, CPC:


----------



## sbicknell (May 26, 2010)

Can't code for both. Code the successful procedure only which is the c-section. 

There are codes for attempted vaginal resulting in CS w/ previous CS if that applies to your patient

_CPT code 59618 for C-section delivery, following attempted vaginal delivery after previous C-section_.

I don't have my book in front of me but isn't there a DX code to show failed vaginal delivery


----------

